# My mid-life crisis toy...



## alphachief (Jul 30, 2010)

I turned 50 in May...bought this little baby to play with.  I always wanted one as a teenager!

1973 RD350.  Runs like a top...but I'll by tweaking her to my liking.  Got to love a bike that only weighs 350lbs and will run over 100 MPH...it can be a little challenging keeping the front wheels on the ground through 3rd gear.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 30, 2010)

Chopped the front and rear fenders and ditched the rear reflectors.  I'll be going for a cafe racer look.  Putting new drag bars on and painting a bunch of small parts this weekend.  New cafe styled seat, chamber pipes and upgraded ignition to follow.


----------



## jbi1104 (Jul 30, 2010)

Those were always fun to ride.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 30, 2010)

jbi1104 said:


> Those were always fun to ride.



Yep...back in the day, they didn't call them "giant killers" for nothing.  I had H2's and Z1's, but always wanted one of these little devils.  Should be a fun project.


----------



## zigzag (Jul 30, 2010)

I wish I still had mine...That thing would haul major tail!!!!


----------



## murf (Jul 30, 2010)

I still have my 72 Z1. It was on the first boatload of them coming over from Japan. Going to will it to my son.


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Jul 30, 2010)

i had a rd400 all the goody on it


----------



## alphachief (Jul 30, 2010)

murf said:


> I still have my 72 Z1. It was on the first boatload of them coming over from Japan. Going to will it to my son.



That's awesome.  When I finish with this one, I want to eventually add a Z1, a Honda CB 750K and a H2 to the family.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 4, 2010)

It's a blast working on this thing.  Slowly but surely making progress.  This past weekend I did some painting of small parts, a little exterior polishing of the cylinders, installed drag bars and grips, cleaned and re-lubed the chain, changed out all the bolts on the side panels, and a new air filter.  

This weekends projects...pull the rear wheel and check the rear brake shoes, repaint the yamaha gas tank emblems, buff out some rust here and there, and take off the pipes and give them a good interior cleaning.  Might even paint the lower forks black if I get motivated!


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice project bike.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## alphachief (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally got the rear brake issue fixed.  I like to never got the actuator camshaft freed up.  Safe to say...it hadn't seen any grease since the early to mid 1970's!  This weeks projects...replace the clutch cable and throttle assembly (occasionally sticks...which is not healthy on this little rocket).  Then it's off to a mechanic to give the engine a good once over and tune up.  I've included a pic of a bike style I'm working toward...I love this streetfighter RD (although I'll probably keep the spoke wheels and have them powder coated...they're much lighter than the RD400 wheels).


----------



## cb1967 (Aug 9, 2010)

*health matters*

ole, we gonna need some gauze and couple rolls of tape.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 16, 2010)

Made some more progess on the bike this weekend.  I've had some electronic buggaboos I've been trying to work through...mainly caused by some bad wires and a ancient turn signal relay that wont support modern signal replacements.  Anyway, I started work on the wiring Friday night.  Have you ever started to take a shortcut to get something done and you hear that little voice say...better do it the right way?  Well...I should have listened to that little voice.  I needed to trim a wire back and I was too lazy to walk 10 steps over to the toolbox to get the wire stripper.  Heck...I'll just use those box cutters sitting right there...BAD IDEA...seven stitches!

Anyway, bright and early Saturday morning I got the wiring finished up, replaced the stock relay with an $8 electronic auto relay, installed front and rear turn signals...and low and behold...everthing works.  Well, everything but the horn, but I've determined thats just a bad horn...not a wiring issue.


----------



## Woodscrew (Aug 16, 2010)

Ouch !!!


----------



## Furious (Aug 16, 2010)

OW!  that hurts to look at


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 16, 2010)

Never would've guessed that the first blood that was spilled on that bike was on the tip of your index finger 

Hopefully it will be the last.


----------



## SiRed94 (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice.  I love old school Yamahas.  My buddy just bought a 73 DT125 that he is working on restoring.  And I picked up a 85 Virago 700 a couple of months ago that I am slowly turning into a bobber.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 17, 2010)

SiRed94 said:


> Very nice.  I love old school Yamahas.  My buddy just bought a 73 DT125 that he is working on restoring.  And I picked up a 85 Virago 700 a couple of months ago that I am slowly turning into a bobber.



Did he pick up the 73 DT 125 that was on Craigslist that needed the top end rebuilt?  If I hadnt just bought this, I'd have picked that up.  I love the bobber/industrial look.  When I get this one finished up, I'll probably look around for an old four stroke to bob myself.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Never would've guessed that the first blood that was spilled on that bike was on the tip of your index finger
> 
> Hopefully it will be the last.



Nor did I !!!!!


----------



## rayjay (Aug 17, 2010)

I used to be bad about the "Not enough time to walk to the tool box but plenty of time to go get stitches"syndrome.


----------



## SiRed94 (Aug 17, 2010)

alphachief said:


> Did he pick up the 73 DT 125 that was on Craigslist that needed the top end rebuilt?  If I hadnt just bought this, I'd have picked that up.  I love the bobber/industrial look.  When I get this one finished up, I'll probably look around for an old four stroke to bob myself.



Don't think so, his neighbor was doing construction for some guy and asked about that bike sitting under a shed and ending up getting that 73 dt125, another 74 dt125, and a 80's model suzuki 250 all for free.  So he bought it from his neighbor for some ridiculously low price.  All it needed to run was some woodruff key for the magneto.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 17, 2010)

SiRed94 said:


> Don't think so, his neighbor was doing construction for some guy and asked about that bike sitting under a shed and ending up getting that 73 dt125, another 74 dt125, and a 80's model suzuki 250 all for free.  So he bought it from his neighbor for some ridiculously low price.  All it needed to run was some woodruff key for the magneto.




Hard to beat that deal!


----------



## alphachief (Aug 21, 2010)

Latest upgrade...electronic ignition system.  No more setting points and fouling plugs every 150 miles!  She runs like a bat out of HE...double hockey sticks with it on her.

And another glamour shot...ain't she pretty!


----------



## rayjay (Aug 21, 2010)

Next you should swap the fork legs around and put the caliper behind the fork leg.

I don't really like the cutoff fenders but that's just me. I also like superbike bars better than drag bars.

Don't get caught doing wheelies 

First pic is of a TD3 powered dirt track bike I bought at an auction. You can see the family resemblance to the DS/RD motor .

Second pic is of my last RR bike. RZ frame, GSXR forks, GS500 front wheel, Hurricane rear wheel, Suzuki RM250 MX motor.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 21, 2010)

Very nice Ray.  I'd love to do an RD street tracker at some point.  By the way...I've got another set of uncut front/rear fenders for the stock look.  When I get around to painting her and addind the cafe seat, I'll probably throw on an RZ front fender and get rid of the rear fender all together.  I'll also be switching to superbike bars... these drags are way too short.  I got everything really squeezed onto them.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 23, 2010)

Coming along nicely.  

Electronic ignitions make such a difference.  Not necessarily in performance, but in not having to constantly adjust and tinker to get things just right.

I had an old Ford that I put Pertronics into....was the greatest thing since sliced bread for me.  Fit into the stock distributor and cost around $70.  Couldn't beat it.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 23, 2010)

murf said:


> I still have my 72 Z1. It was on the first boatload of them coming over from Japan. Going to will it to my son.



First year for the Z1 was 1973 but the first ones would have had a '72 build date on the steering stem, just like any bike made in 6/10 is a 2011 model. 

But a '73 Z1 is a collector's dream, especially if it's all stock including the exhaust. Everybody put headers on them but if you can find a set of the original 4 pipe stock exhaust in good shape they are worth a small fortune.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice RD, hardly ever see them on the street any more. Guaranteed to be a conversation starter wherever you ride. And a blast to ride too!


----------



## rayjay (Aug 23, 2010)

Backlasher82 said:


> First year for the Z1 was 1973 but the first ones would have had a '72 build date on the steering stem, just like any bike made in 6/10 is a 2011 model.
> 
> But a '73 Z1 is a collector's dream, especially if it's all stock including the exhaust. Everybody put headers on them but if you can find a set of the original 4 pipe stock exhaust in good shape they are worth a small fortune.



The original pipes rusted out pretty quickly. We would see them in the late 70's that were full of holes from internal corrosion. My Z1 factory technician certification card is dated May 1973


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 23, 2010)

rayjay said:


> The original pipes rusted out pretty quickly. We would see them in the late 70's that were full of holes from internal corrosion. My Z1 factory technician certification card is dated May 1973



I bet I threw at least 100 sets of stock Z1 pipes in the dumpster, wish I had them right now. Most of them were brand new, guys were having us put headers on new bikes before they picked them up. 

If you went to the Kawasaki schools in the 70s you remember Walter Rainwater and Steve Kline. I don't remember getting a Z1 card but I went to the training seminar, I started working at the Kaw shop in Roswell in early '72, wonder if Walter was holding out on me or I just forgot about it.  Hey, I still have the original Z1 manual with the white cover, that should count for something.


----------



## rayjay (Aug 23, 2010)

I worked in Mableton so we got to see Walter and Steve all the time as they would stop in at lunch occasionally or come by if we had something really stumping us.

I have [ or had ] the 'school books' you would get at the various schools. They may have gotten Ebayed a few years back before Ebay and paypal got too greedy and ran me off.

Those were some great times to be a motorcycle mechanic.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 26, 2010)

This weekend...installing new front/rear tires and tubes, polishing the hubs, installing new front/rear sprockets and chain.  Feeling guilty...so I'll probably throw back on the stock handlebars, front fender, grab bar and turn signals.  

And yes...this thing is sooooo fun to ride!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 26, 2010)

Polish the hubs? or paint them flat black?


----------



## alphachief (Aug 27, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Polish the hubs? or paint them flat black?



In the renewed spirit of taking/keeping it stock...I'll polish the hubs as opposed to painting them.  They are actully in pretty good shape...but nothing like that polished look.


----------



## slightly grayling (Aug 27, 2010)

I am enjoying wathing this thread!


----------



## alphachief (Aug 27, 2010)

slightly grayling said:


> I am enjoying wathing this thread!



Updated pics to follow soon.  I figured all the money I was going to spend putting on chamber pipes and a custom cafe seat could go into a new paint job (stock of course).  The pics dont show it, but there's some pretty bad fading on the top of the tank.  She'll look like new (almost) in no time.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's a new pic with the stock handle bars and front fender back on her.  Stock turn signals should be on by the weekend!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 14, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## alphachief (Sep 22, 2010)

Back to almost stock.  I have to admit...it looks much better!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 22, 2010)

sweet.....with skills like that I assume you sowed yourself up too...?


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 23, 2010)

What?????  Saw this thing on the S&S....Your midlife crisis didn't last long....what is in the garage that needs funding?


----------



## alphachief (Sep 24, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> What?????  Saw this thing on the S&S....Your midlife crisis didn't last long....what is in the garage that needs funding?



I've found that motorcyles are like girlfriends...the thrill is in the chase.  I've decided to sell it to fund the purchase of a triathalon bike (much healthier mid-life toy) and another motorcycle project.  Oh, and everything in the garage is paid for!


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 24, 2010)

alphachief, the RD350 was my first bike. I pulled the inserts out of the pipes and sawed off about 3 inches. that got rid of the ring-a-ding 2 stroke sound  and switched to synthetic oil to eliminate plug fouling.  if you use synthetic oil you have to adjust the oil pump to put out less oil.    GREAT BIKE!!!!!


----------



## alphachief (Sep 25, 2010)

Bugeye said:


> alphachief, the RD350 was my first bike. I pulled the inserts out of the pipes and sawed off about 3 inches. that got rid of the ring-a-ding 2 stroke sound  and switched to synthetic oil to eliminate plug fouling.  if you use synthetic oil you have to adjust the oil pump to put out less oil.    GREAT BIKE!!!!!



Bug,
They are a blast.  I use Yamalube in it...burns very clean.  Too funny about your pipes.  I love the sound of a two stroke!


----------



## mhg (Sep 25, 2010)

That is a sharp looking ride
I want to find an old Yammi 360 dirt bike myself
Had a lot of fun off road on one back in 71 and 72
Mike


----------



## JWarren (Sep 25, 2010)

alphachief said:


> Yep...back in the day, they didn't call them "giant killers" for nothing.  I had H2's and Z1's, but always wanted one of these little devils.  Should be a fun project.



Speaking of H2's.......


----------



## alphachief (Sep 26, 2010)

What a beautiful bike!  I love speed...but even at 20 years of age, my H2 was fast enough to really scare me!


----------

